# New marketplace format testing!



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2021)

testing out some new designs for the marketplace homepage. these will also likely carryover to the timeshare-resales and timeshare-rentals pages once this page is fully tested and such!

*Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds*

comments/feedback welcome!  (note this does use live data from the marketplace)


----------



## paxlin (Oct 26, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> testing out some new designs for the marketplace homepage. these will also likely carryover to the timeshare-resales and timeshare-rentals pages once this page is fully tested and such!
> 
> *Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds*
> 
> comments/feedback welcome!  (note this does use live data from the marketplace)



I like the new format.
However, it seems the search function with View button at the top to view single resort or location is not working.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2021)

ah ha. im assuming thats a known glitch but will pass on just in case!


----------



## MrockStar (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks Brian, I will check it out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2021)

The photos in the tiles that are three columns side look to be stretched.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The photos in the tiles that are three columns side look to be stretched.


believe those images are reactive and stretch/shrink based on screen resolution, will need to set a fixed width!


----------



## Theiggy (Oct 26, 2021)

Viewing on an iPhone the resort names are not fully visible. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ads are posting up when viewing resorts.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 27, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> testing out some new designs for the marketplace homepage. these will also likely carryover to the timeshare-resales and timeshare-rentals pages once this page is fully tested and such!
> 
> *Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds*
> 
> comments/feedback welcome!  (note this does use live data from the marketplace)



some quick testing and it doesn't seem to work.  I put "Hilton" in the search bar and hit view but nothing happens.  I was trying to search for all Hilton properties.  I can go to the Advanced Search and it reverts back to the old version which works fine.  Also, the AdSense at the bottom is a bit annoying.  You can minimize it but if you leave the search page and then go back, it pops up again so  you have to lower it again.  I do like the grouping of thumbnail sections though.  It makes it much easier to quickly see timeshare groupings.  It would be nice to create a link to the groups via the title of each section though.  For instance, "Newest Timeshare Resales" should be a link to the Resales page so that you can click on it and bounce to that page versus just seeing the thumbnails.  I would also reduce the size of the thumbnails in each section to increase the number. Better to be the same size as the ones in the Top 10 Resorts section.  It would also be nice to have a Browse By Company section. So, if you want to browse all Hilton properties, for example, you can go to that section and see those like you can by Region.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 27, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> some quick testing and it doesn't seem to work.  I put "Hilton" in the search bar and hit view but nothing happens.  I was trying to search for all Hilton properties.


 yea hopefully this is just a glitch with the new code the page is written in and is related to the issue reported above. the end result is to have the same functionality as the old page.



> I do like the grouping of thumbnail sections though.  It makes it much easier to quickly see timeshare groupings.  It would be nice to create a link to the groups via the title of each section though.  For instance, "Newest Timeshare Resales" should be a link to the Resales page so that you can click on it and bounce to that page versus just seeing the thumbnails.



is on the punchlist yes...this is a great idea



> I would also reduce the size of the thumbnails in each section to increase the number. Better to be the same size as the ones in the Top 10 Resorts section.



will see how that bounces off the developers.  if the query is too long to return that much more data, the page load time goes way up.



> It would also be nice to have a Browse By Company section. So, if you want to browse all Hilton properties, for example, you can go to that section and see those like you can by Region.



i like this idea as well


----------



## lockewong (Oct 30, 2021)

I like the new format and layout.  As of Saturday, I searched "Princeville" and nothing came up so that search function is still not functional.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 30, 2021)

From what I can tell, the "TUG's Top 10 Resorts" section seems to be based off of resort review ratings. As a renter or buyer, I am not sure that really provides any value. It may be better to see the top 10 resorts based on rental and sales volume. Some of the resorts in the top 10 don't even have any rental or for sale listings.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 30, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> From what I can tell, the "TUG's Top 10 Resorts" section seems to be based off of resort review ratings. As a renter or buyer, I am not sure that really provides any value. It may be better to see the top 10 resorts based on rental and sales volume. Some of the resorts in the top 10 don't even have any rental or for sale listings.


this is good feedback, that section is simply a copyover from the existing marketplace homepage we've used for the top 10 list.  ill consider what we can do to modify that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2021)

ok, most if not all of this feedback has been successfully implemented!  (still working on a few items)...but the view button should now be functional so thats a huge plus =D


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 6, 2021)

I like the new format.  

Just a thought - replace Latest Timeshare Rentals with Last Minute Rentals displaying some of the weeks set to expire (not based on post date). For example weeks set to expire this weekend and next weekend (week 45 and 46).


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2021)

will likely have something like that on the timeshare-rentals page for sure!  but ill see what we can do for the regular marketplace homepage!  its a valuable item.

are a few options im mulling around, but we also need to get the "latest exchanges" grid back in there as well...id hate for that page to become overwhelming and load super slow.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2021)

added a few new touches, only thing left now is links to the wish ad section!  thank you all for the feedback it looks so much better and more functional now!


----------



## Pathways (Nov 6, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> added a few new touches, only thing left now is links to the wish ad section!  thank you all for the feedback it looks so much better and more functional now!


I would love to see a distinction between units for rent/sale listed by the owner, and those listed by a Rep (Broker etc.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2021)

that should be displayed on the ad itself, will look into it!

went ahead and made a few more changes and replaced the existing marketplace homepage!

should be able to replace the timeshare-resales and timeshare-rentals pages with similar formats here shortly as well!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2021)

and as promised, an early look at the new resales and rental homepages still a work in progress so any erorrs or feedback are welcome!  (already going to incorporate bargain deal resales and last minute rentals...so not to worry!)





__





						Timeshares Resales | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					www.tug2.com
				








__





						Timeshares for Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					www.tug2.com


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 29, 2021)

Ideally, it would be easier to search but company versus specific property. For instance, right now, I use the advanced search and just put in Hilton but it wants to select a specific location so you have to click away from the drop down list but it still auto selects one occasionally so I have to remove it and do it again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2021)

you can actually just type hilton and NOT choose something from the drop down menu to search all properties with the word hilton in the title.

perhaps we can add the default resort name for the major developers to the drop down menu to make that more obvious.  will investigate!


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 29, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> you can actually just type hilton and NOT choose something from the drop down menu to search all properties with the word hilton in the title.
> 
> perhaps we can add the default resort name for the major developers to the drop down menu to make that more obvious.  will investigate!



That is what I currently do but it wants you to select a property from the drop-down list, which you don't have to select but sometimes, it still selects the first on the list for you.... For Hilton, it is the Craigendarrouch property. I have had to remove it many times. I typically type "Hilton" in, click away from the drop-down list and then check the box for "for sale" and then search.

An annoying thing is the Google sense ad at the bottom of the page will sometimes have an "open" button there and I have accidentally hit it a few times then had to start over and hit "search".


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2021)

should be able to click the down arrow on the google ad to have it go away.  I really hate those "open" or "click here" or "continue" ads as they are always spam/nonsense...i still cant figure out why google allows them.

i try to block them as often as i spot them.


----------



## rboesl (Dec 30, 2021)

Would it be possible to have that default list align with the discussion forums? That way there's consistency within the site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2021)

not sure what you mean by a default list?


----------



## rboesl (Dec 30, 2021)

I think I mashed 2 things together in my head. Search by major system and being asked to select a location from a list.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2021)

im not sure thats really an option, i was just talking about when you start typing "disney" and it currently populates the drop down menu with all individual resorts that have disney in the name.

I would like to see if the first option could literally just be "disney" so the user could choose that, and the search results would encompass all disney resorts.

same with hilton/westgate/marriott/yadda.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 17, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> and as promised, an early look at the new resales and rental homepages still a work in progress so any erorrs or feedback are welcome!  (already going to incorporate bargain deal resales and last minute rentals...so not to worry!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these pages have been updated with input from members!


----------

